# Has Adobe killed Lightroom Classic CC?



## f8lee (Dec 31, 2017)

Operating System: Mac OSX
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):n/a

Okay, I am a bit confused - I know the morons at Adobe marketing opted to make the names more confusing by renaming LR CC into LR Classic CC, and now what they call LR CC is the garbage cloud-based-only version.

My confusion is thus: have they decided to no longer offer the LR CC Classic version to new customers? A photographer friend of mine went to the Adobe site and now their offerings all seem to be just for the Lightroom CC (i.e. the crappy cloud-only version). I went to Adobe.com and here's the offerings that show (screen shot attached)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 31, 2017)

The Creative Cloud Photography Plan also includes LR Classic. This is my screenshot:


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 31, 2017)

The first plan with Photoshop is the one that contains Lightroom Classic as well. Have you clicked on 'Choose a plan'?


----------



## Zenon (Dec 31, 2017)

I have said before it really does not matter what naming they would have come up with there would be complaints. If you take a few minutes it is pretty simple.   

They are offering LR Classic CC to new customers. That is the desktop version 7 that replaces LR6 and LR CC (2015). With LR Classic CC you can choose to sync to the cloud or not. Classic refers to the traditional LR we have known for years. It is pretty much the same as version 6 with some new features.          

LR CC version 1 is a new scaled down product which is cloud based. If you get the plan you don't have to install it if you want to avoid cloud storage.

PS CC replaces PS CC (2015) and CS6 for those who still have it. A perpetual licence for CS6 perpetual has not been available for 2 years.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 31, 2017)

> I went to Adobe.com and here's the offerings that show (screen shot attached)


From the screen-clip the drop-down menu {Choose a plan} offers the options for variations of the "Photography Plan", one of which includes-
_{Lightroom Classic CC + Photoshop 2018 + Lightroom CC + Adobe Bridge}_.
This is the plan option to buy. (even if you never want the new 'Cloud' Lightroom-CC.)


----------



## f8lee (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you to all who answered - seems the genius squad at Adobe decided to hide the notion that the CC Classic version is available until you already decide to select a plane - pretty poor website design if you ask me.

But at least they are not killing the product to force everyone to the cloud-based version. Phew!


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 1, 2018)

f8lee said:


> Thank you to all who answered - seems the genius squad at Adobe decided to hide the notion that the CC Classic version is available until you already decide to select a plane - pretty poor website design if you ask me.
> 
> But at least they are not killing the product to force everyone to the cloud-based version. Phew!


I think we can all agree that the launch of Lightroom Classic and Lightroom CC was a complete *botch*.  We have to look beyond that fiasco to decide the value of these two products to us.

Phil


----------



## f8lee (Jan 1, 2018)

Agreed, @PhilBurton - and my real concern is that Adobe is planning to "pull an Apple" and kill off the non-cloud version sooner than later - their website being a subtle push to new users to stick them into the all-cloud mentality.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jan 1, 2018)

f8lee said:


> Agreed, @PhilBurton - and my real concern is that Adobe is planning to "pull an Apple" and kill off the non-cloud version sooner than later - their website being a subtle push to new users to stick them into the all-cloud mentality.


f8lee,

It is possible, but I honestly doubt it.  Or I should say, I'm assuming that Adobe is getting a nice cash flow from from the new LR 7 Classic.  Apple, on other hand, based on my own observations (and nothing John Cook has told me) made a strategic decision to move away from professional apps.  They gutted Final Cut Pro.  My guess about Apple: They see themselves as a "mass market" products and services company.  iTunes and downloadable music certainly have a mass market focus.  Their choice of selected artists on iTunes is certainly mass market.  No "high end" opera or classical symphony music there.  Aperture and Final Cut Pro are both niche products for Apple, and therefore   strategically not important.  Again, my own observations.  Adobe is a different company, focused on "creatives."  I'm _guessing _that they also see an opportunity to tap into the "creative" part of selected mass markets.

In my "day job" life, I do worry about such issues, and trust me, I have given it a lot of thought.  I'm not convinced that Adobe is planning to move everyone to the cloud.  I think they are smart enough to realize that they would lose a good part of the installed base if they do.  I am convinced, however, that Adobe needs to fire, cashier, make redundant, your choice of terminology, all the people in the Lightroom marketing group.  What they did was willful incompetence, nothing less and I won't even pretend to sugarcoat my views here.  Unfortunately, their actions are having an outsize impact.  *We all need to look beyond the confused messaging on the website. * That all said, Adobe does have to deliver on their stated commitments to Lightroom 7, the subject of many other threads in this forum.

Phil


----------



## Kirby Krieger (Jan 1, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Aperture and Final Cut Pro are both niche products for Apple


This implies — as I read it — that Aperture is a current Apple product.  It is long gone.  From Wikipedia:
On June 2, 2014, Apple announced Photos as a replacement for Aperture and iPhoto. Aperture 3.6, a final update adding compatibility with OS X Yosemite, was released on October 16, 2014. Aperture was discontinued and removed from sale on April 8, 2015.[7]​
Having been burned by Apple's abandoning of Aperture, I am very worried about Adobe's commitment to the professional version of Lightroom.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 1, 2018)

Being an ex-Aperture user too, I understand your concern. But I do think it's unfounded. Unlike Apple, Adobe's core business is the professional. Look at their product portfolio: InDesign, Photoshop, DreamWeaver, Illustrator, Premiere Pro, Acrobat Pro, just to name a few. Adobe knows full well that Lightroom CC is not yet mature enough to replace Lightroom Classic. They also know that cloud storage is not a solution for everyone. If and when the moment comes that they abandon Lightroom Classic, it will be because Lightroom CC will have grown into that maturity, including a choice whether or not you want to store your images in the cloud or locally.


----------



## Kirby Krieger (Jan 1, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Being an ex-Aperture user too, I understand your concern. But I do think it's unfounded.


You make a convincing argument, with a prediction that matches my desires.  Thank you for taking the time to present it.


----------



## jms969 (Jan 1, 2018)

f8lee said:


> Thank you to all who answered - seems the genius squad at Adobe decided to hide the notion that the CC Classic version is available until you already decide to select a plane - pretty poor website design if you ask me.
> 
> *But at least they are not killing the product to force everyone to the cloud-based version.* Phew!



Not YET anyway


----------



## Zenon (Jan 1, 2018)

f8lee said:


> Thank you to all who answered - seems the genius squad at Adobe decided to hide the notion that the CC Classic version is available until you already decide to select a plane - pretty poor website design if you ask me.
> 
> But at least they are not killing the product to force everyone to the cloud-based version. Phew!



I think you are here just to complain and spread misinformation. I'm probably one of the versed people when it comes tp LR and it did not take me very long to figure it out. Your comment about forcing people people to use cloud based version is false. We tried to explain it and you still say that.

What is poor about the website design? Standalone LR is done. You can still get a standalone version and I have been able to find it pretty quickly in the search field. If I owned a company that was headed in a certain direction I would put the old stuff on the front page. That is just business. I was not thrilled with Adobe's latest moves nor am I an Adobe fan but we have all have a choice. If you don't like it then don't get it. I took a serious look at several other developers and decided to stick with Adobe because it was still the best for my needs. The deal breaker was I did not have to use cloud storage if I didn't want to.


----------



## jms969 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2018)

As the original question has been answered, I've closed the thread before it descends into another unnecessary argument.


----------

